# Sydney Hills District



## dg_aussie (Feb 3, 2013)

Anyone have an experience living in this area?
I know commuting from there is rough, but we have young kids and want good schools, safe and reasonable rent/home prices.
Any info or experiences shared will help. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Outer West does not belong to the best areas of Sydney but it is certainly one most growing ones and the most affordable ones. Shopping centers in Seven Hills and Blacktown, business areas in Castle Hill and Baulkham Hills, good connection with North Ryde make the area quite attractive although indeed quite rough for commuting (especially if your work is not there).


----------



## Helix (Oct 16, 2012)

It's a nice area and the lack of trains is made up for by a good bus network, with its own lanes which means it is not impacted by peak hour traffic


----------



## dg_aussie (Feb 3, 2013)

We are living there now, its working out pretty well. I do have a long commute, but the open bus lane helps.


----------

